# Need help cleaning house: "Ignored threads"



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Can someone please help me clear out my ignored threads folder? Ideally I'd like to clean out all "ignored" threads that are from 2014 and back.

Currently when I go into my "Ignored Threads" folder, I get this error:



> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 134217728 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 31316042 bytes) in /home/avsforum/www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/includes/functions.php on line 5035


Thanks for any help admins can offer.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

The issue is the memory set aside for such queries is not large enough to handle what you have done as it clearly is not normal. 

I might be able to kill them manually in the database but it would be a total wipe of all ignored threads. (No idea why you marked so many to be ignored.)

Or you can wait until after we move to a new server, coming soon, and try it then as we will be adjusting settings for the new server.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> The issue is the memory set aside for such queries is not large enough to handle what you have done as it clearly is not normal.
> 
> ...


I can wait. No big deal. But if you can do a complete wipe earlier, I'd be fine with that.

As to why....there are numerous topics I don't care about (sports, uber tech computer repair questions, threads that the horse has been beaten to death in, etc.) so rather than have them hogging up my view of "new threads" in HH, I just use the "ignore" feature to kill them so I can keep a clean slate of thread topics I do enjoy when I come to visit HH.

Thanks for your help.


----------

